# Gargoyle colour change



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a gargoyle gecko last weekend at Donny. He seems fine,is eating, pooping and active at night. When we bought him he was a very dark brown colour. This morning when I went to check on him he is a very pale creamy brown colour. (Not a shedding colouration.) Do gargoyle geckos change colour according to how stressed they are ? I know for example beardies develop a dark beard and patternation when stressed or angry. Many thanks in advance for replies. Also an apology if this post is duplicated somewhere on the forum. I submitted it earlier and now cant find it...I think its got lost in cyberspace.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

MIne do this all the time, they seem to be very very pale during the day when they are hiding, and very very dark at night  I think its just normal...but can give you a shock when you are not excpecting it!

Anna


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> MIne do this all the time, they seem to be very very pale during the day when they are hiding, and very very dark at night  I think its just normal...but can give you a shock when you are not excpecting it!
> 
> Anna


Hi Mal, glad he/she is eating etc for you, yes as Anna says they do change colour like crested geckos, pale during the day and dark at night.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and I admit, I have just heaved a big sigh of relief. I did suspect it was a normal thing but not being experienced with these beautiful reps I was a little worried. Youve both put my mind at ease, thanks.


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

My gecko is normally a lovely brown with orange/cream kinda stripes but he can turn silvery/yellow with orange stripes in an instant if he feels like it. It's a pretty spectacular change and frightened me a little the first time I saw it.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I feel left out, my garg is the same colour all the time


----------

